# ISPConfig 2: Wie migriert man sites von einem auf einen anderen ISPconfig Server?



## insel (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Wie migriert man denn am geschicktesten eine Site mit allen Daten (Mailaccounts, Passwörter, Co-Domains, User-Daten, _Mails_, ...) von einem auf einen anderen ISPConfig Server (mit gleicher Softwareversion/Distribution)?

Im Backup der Sites sind die Mails (Maildir-Inhalt) nicht enthalten. Muss man diese von Hand sichern/kopieren?

Sind die Mails das einzige, was von der Site fehlt?

Und: Lege ich am Besten erst die Site an, damit ein Verzeichnis mit entsprechenden Benutzer/Gruppe existiert und restore dann die ZIP-Datei? Oder entpacke ich die ZIP-Datei bei einer Servermigration besser von Hand und passe Datei-Owner/-Group an?

Für hilfreiche Tipps und 
RTFMs (mit Fundstellenangabe  ) dankbar,
insel


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2009)

Es gibt da keine wirklich einfach Möglichkeit dafür. Man kann nur ganze Server migrieren aber nicht einzelne Seiten. Du musst also die Website und User auf dem neuen Server manuell anlegen und dann die Maildirs und HTML / PHP Seiten kopieren.


----------



## s0n0fsam (7. Sep. 2009)

Wie kann man den ganzen ISPConfig server migieren?


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Hier ist ein recht umfangreicher Thread dazu:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717


----------

